# Relaxed Heads: Braidouts & Twistouts *PICS*



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Please share pictures of your relaxed hair in braidouts and twistouts. I did a quick search and I didn't find a similar post. 

Yes, I'm natural - with no plans to return to relaxers - I'm just curious about how braidouts and twistouts come out on relaxed hair.

**this thread was inspired by exoticmommie's signature**


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to try this tonight perhaps, its hard for me to post pics here, but I do on Fotki, so if I do it tonight I will post that its up on my fotki


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 17, 2010)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Please share pictures of your relaxed hair in braidouts and twistouts. I did a quick search and I didn't find a similar post.
> 
> ...




Of course mine is in my siggy. 

I can't believe I inspired a thread. 

Here is another with really bright flash, the back tends to be frizzier than the front, but I don't mind it...


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some of mine:

Here is a braidout





Here is a twistout





Here is a bantu knot set


----------



## tricie (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any pics of a twist out on my previously relaxed hair.  KhandiB, your hair is bangin'!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice ladies...My braidouts and twistouts look crazy...More pics, please?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Of course mine is in my siggy.
> 
> I can't believe I inspired a thread.
> 
> Here is another with really bright flash, the back tends to be frizzier than the front, but I don't mind it...



Your hair is gorgeous so ... of course!


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!



tricie said:


> Sorry I don't have any pics of a twist out on my previously relaxed hair.  KhandiB, your hair is bangin'!


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 17, 2010)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Your hair is gorgeous so ... of course!




Thanks!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 17, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Thanks!



Do you put curlers on the end of yours? It's really gorgeous looking.


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Do you put curlers on the end of yours? It's really gorgeous looking.



I concur  it reminds me of CurlyNikki's


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Now yall know I cant resist over-sharing in a twistout thread


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 17, 2010)

oh crap! that last one is way too big. off to fix......


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 17, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Do you put curlers on the end of yours? It's really gorgeous looking.





Thanks!

And yes, I LOVE LOVE LOVE, pillow rollers. 




Barbie83 said:


> I concur  it reminds me of CurlyNikki's



Thank You!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm, this pic disappeared from my last post.....

***deleted pic*** 

It came back......


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 17, 2010)

here is my braidout i just did last night. i washed my hair and deep conditioned it and applied he long term relationship and put my hair in four conrows and this is how it came out. I love braidouts cuz it makes me feel like im natural for a week


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^^ Ok, minni323 Imma need you to post how you did this gorgeous braidout!


----------



## NYAmicas (Aug 17, 2010)

BRAIDOUT




TWISTOUTS






Working on braidouts and I cant cornrow at all so my braidouts are a hit and miss. You ladies with the wonderful twistouts add more detail! Im appreciating the thread and pics everyone provided.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 17, 2010)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^^ Ok, minni323 Imma need you to post how you did this gorgeous braidout!



i wash my hair then while its wet i conrow my hair straight back, (i did 4 this time) and i put a little bit of mouse on each section and i let it dry and when i take the braids out my hair is curly like that. the tighter the  braid the tighter waves.


----------



## Qtee (Aug 17, 2010)

So pretty..I wish I would have known half the stuff I could have done when I had relaxed hair...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 17, 2010)

Braidout:










2-day Old Braidout Updo:










I've not had success with twistouts, but I LOVEEEEEE braidouts.  I use Bee Mine Curly butter and use the tiny satin rollers to spiral the ends overnight.  My siggy and avi also have some braidout buns/updo's.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a twistout I wore today, it;s been over 1-1/2 years since I wore one, they'll get better with practice.  I use Suave coconut cond. and castor oil.


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 17, 2010)

nice! can't wait for my hair to get to at least APL so i can go twist outs and braid outs! 
looking good ladies!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 17, 2010)

That's the braidout I did and let many naturals assume I was natural....oh well lol






Didn't like this one because I like my braidouts to be frizzy and bigger for some reason

My failed twistout






 MY second failed twistout is in my siggy so I give up on those lol

Other braidouts are attached


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 17, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Of course mine is in my siggy.
> 
> I can't believe I inspired a thread.
> 
> Here is another with really bright flash, the back tends to be frizzier than the front, but I don't mind it...



I love this! What was your technique? Are you texlaxed or bone straight?


----------



## Solitude (Aug 17, 2010)

*Braidout on APL-length hair, pulled into a banana clip 
*






*Braidout on SL hair (last year, July 2009)
*





*Braidout on hair, almost APL, back in May 2010 (not the best quality - took this pic on my Blackberry)*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, ladies! These are all beautiful pics of well-defined, voluminous braidouts/twistouts on relaxed hair. Hope this post serves as inspiration for other relaxed/texlaxed ladies.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are mine!

Twist out June 2009






Twist out July 2010


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I love this! What was your technique? Are you texlaxed or bone straight?




I am texlaxed. I find that funny though because I leave it on for a long time. Most would probably be bone straight. 

I mix a concoction of oils, aloe vera gel and a shea butter leave in I stocked up on. I only use a little so my mix lasts a VERY long time. When I am deep in a stretch I put some castor oil on my roots.

I put it on 90% dry hair, seal with coconut oil then braid it up and put pillow rollers on the end.

It is similar to NinaPruitt on YT.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 18, 2010)

i havent master the twistout i tried doing flat twist but they wouldnt stay tight they were real loose.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread inspired me to ditch my everyday work bun and do a braidout today!  I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2010)

minni323 said:


> i havent master the twistout i tried doing flat twist but they wouldnt stay tight they were real loose.





Here's the tutorial that helped me do my twist outs. It's from SalonCabelo, I love her hair.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI

To keep mine tight and from unraveling, I roller the ends on satin rollers and pin them at my nape.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 18, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> Here's the tutorial that helped me do my twist outs. It's from SalonCabelo, I love her hair.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI
> 
> To keep mine tight and from unraveling, I roller the ends on satin rollers and pin them at my nape.


 

Oh wow, I am going to have to check this out tonight, I really like the way your hair looks!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Twistout using 5 flat twists


----------



## ice. (Aug 18, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> Here are mine!
> Twist out July 2010


OMG stunning!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Oh wow, I am going to have to check this out tonight, I really like the way your hair looks!





ice. said:


> OMG stunning!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 18, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> Here's the tutorial that helped me do my twist outs. It's from SalonCabelo, I love her hair.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI
> 
> To keep mine tight and from unraveling, I roller the ends on satin rollers and pin them at my nape.



thanks i will look at that. i have noticed when i do my braidouts i have alot more breakage while im wearing my hair in that style. i can run my fingers through my hair and i always have hair in my hands. i dont know why that is my hair doesnt normally do that. Anybody have any ideas why that happens.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a braid out about 10 weeks post.  I'm texlaxed.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok ladies, here is the braidout I wore today because I was so inspired by all of the beautiful hair in this thread! 

I'm 12 weeks post relaxer today.  Last night, I did a shampoo/dc and airdried for about an hour.  While it was still wet (Thanks minni323!), I put it up in four braids:

I'm out of practice with my braiding, so they are a little messy!



















Here are the results the next morning:
























I plan on wearing this for the rest of this week. I'll try to take and post more pics if I can think of some cute styles to do!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 19, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> Here's the tutorial that helped me do my twist outs. It's from SalonCabelo, I love her hair.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI
> 
> To keep mine tight and from unraveling, I roller the ends on satin rollers and pin them at my nape.




Wish I would have watched this video before I bought my other products! I see where I went wrong yesterday!!! 1st mistake- my hair was still damped and wet... 2nd mistake- I sprayed scurl all over until my hair was damped thinking this was a good thing and all those curls I had somewhat just came out! 

But I am trying again today, and will dry it a bit more if it is not completely dry for work. Ill take pics only if it turns out nice!


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 19, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Wish I would have watched this video before I bought my other products! I see where I went wrong yesterday!!! 1st mistake- my hair was still damped and wet... 2nd mistake- I sprayed scurl all over until my hair was damped thinking this was a good thing and all those curls I had somewhat just came out!
> 
> But I am trying again today, and will dry it a bit more if it is not completely dry for work. Ill take pics only if it turns out nice!




The very first time I tried a twist out my hair was still wet as well. BIG mistake! I ended up breaking so many strands in the process! I apply my leave ins and let my hair air dry, using the scarf method to flatten my edges. When my hair is about 80% dry, I apply a little coconut oil and then put in the flat twists. If my hair is a little too dry in certain sections I re-wet it a little with my spray bottle.

I hate waiting for my hair to completely dry with the flat twists in. It feels like it takes foorrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr. Especially the back and the ends that are wrapped on the silk rollers. I always have to dry it out a bit with my dryer the next morning.

SingBrina I hope you get lovely results, can't wait to see!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 19, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> The very first time I tried a twist out my hair was still wet as well. BIG mistake! I ended up breaking so many strands in the process! I apply my leave ins and let my hair air dry, using the scarf method to flatten my edges. When my hair is about 80% dry, I apply a little coconut oil and then put in the flat twists. If my hair is a little too dry in certain sections I re-wet it a little with my spray bottle.
> 
> I hate waiting for my hair to completely dry with the flat twists in. It feels like it takes foorrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr. Especially the back and the ends that are wrapped on the silk rollers. I always have to dry it out a bit with my dryer the next morning.
> 
> SingBrina I hope you get lovely results, can't wait to see!


 

Well I tried it again and the top turned out nice but not the bottom and I had less strands. But I didnt let my hair dry 80% I think I will let it dry more when I do it next time, thanks for that tip. I wont try again for another few weeks, I give up lol.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 20, 2010)

bumping for more pics!


----------



## wanwan1007 (Aug 20, 2010)

KhandiB said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bantu knot set



I love this on you


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## taz007 (Aug 22, 2010)

Subscribing!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to get home in order to try out some of these tips!  Some gorgeous heads of hair!


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Aug 24, 2010)

So this picture was taken at the beginning of my hair journey (a year ago), so it's not a "hair" photo per se. Lol. But it's the only braidout pic I have, so I tried.


----------



## augiemoment (Aug 24, 2010)

i wish i knew how to insert images,oh well my picture is on my siggy


----------



## Jazzlyric (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's one of mine . There were a couple of frizzy spots because I took a couple of braids out and my hair was still wet . I was tired of sitting under the dryer . I just embraced the frizz . I did this with about 20-25 braids .


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 24, 2010)

I love this thread! Thanks to all the ladies who participated! I wanna try a twist out on dry hair....but I've never done it before...this will serve as great inspiration!


----------



## Emz Forever (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's a pick of the braid out I did a coupla days ago on my NL hair. Before bed, I did seven cornrows going all back, spritzed with Elasta QP H2, covered with scarf, and then unpicked and fluffed in the morning.


----------



## LaToya28 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are a few braidouts I did last year when I was relaxed.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 24, 2010)

I have some of a bantu knot out. I think I used like six knots.

From the top:





Ponytail:





From the back (you can really see how jank it was):






And a failed braidout. My hair didn't even dry all the way. :





Needless to say, I don't wear these out in public.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Aug 24, 2010)

Subscribing!! I haven't had a successful twistout or braidout yet I need to know the techniques that you ladies are using. I think once my hair gets longer it will come out better as well. I love this thread!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is still enjoying this thread.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 24, 2010)

It's an awesome thread. Subbing for when I can figure out how to do this style.


----------



## afgirl (Aug 24, 2010)

ohhh pretty anymore?


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 25, 2010)

I loooooovvvvveeeee this thread! More please


----------



## bgsix (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I may attempt one tonight.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ Ditto.  I will be washing my hair and attempting something (braid out/twist out/bantu knot out)


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 26, 2010)

Couple more pics:

Here is Day 2 of my braidout:







By Day 3, I was tired of it and decided to s-l-o-w-l-y detangle to get ready for a shampoo/dc.  Here's how it looked:






But of course, by the time I finished with all the detangling (took about 45 min), I didn't feel like fooling with my hair anymore so I just threw on my bonnet and went to bed.


----------



## Danniquin (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my first and favorite Braidout:


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 27, 2010)

here is a bantou knot out i did last night on dry hair. i did four knots two in front and two in back. Everytime i do a bantou knot out i always have that one knot that doesnt act right and loosens up over night and comes out mostly str8. This time is was the one in the front, so one side looks real good and the other side looks like i dont know so now today i have to make sure that my right side is always shown since it looks the best .


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 27, 2010)

minni323 said:


> here is a bantou knot out i did last night on dry hair. i did four knots two in front and two in back. Everytime i do a bantou knot out i always have that one knot that doesnt act right and loosens up over night and comes out mostly str8. This time is was the one in the front, so one side looks real good and the other side looks like i dont know so now today i have to make sure that my right side is always shown since it looks the best .


 

It looks very pretty? What do you use to secure the knots. I've tried hair pins but they don't work that well for me. What does keep them in place over night is the little ouchless bands. Just wrap them around each knot, like you would a rubber band. Also, istead of a bonnet (not sure what you sleep in), I put a scarve on. That also aids in making sure the  hair isn't moving around too much.  but again, your hair is lovely.


----------



## Shaley (Aug 28, 2010)

minni323 said:


> here is a bantou knot out i did last night on dry hair. i did four knots two in front and two in back. Everytime i do a bantou knot out i always have that one knot that doesnt act right and loosens up over night and comes out mostly str8. This time is was the one in the front, so one side looks real good and the other side looks like i dont know so now today i have to make sure that my right side is always shown since it looks the best .



Looks good;  did you use any product before twisting?


----------



## Brittanie87 (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a 3 strand-twist out that I did yesterday.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 28, 2010)

[pics removed]


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm transitioning. I did a really cute braidout in my avitar pic!

ETA:


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 28, 2010)

kandiekj100 said:


> It looks very pretty? What do you use to secure the knots. I've tried hair pins but they don't work that well for me. What does keep them in place over night is the little ouchless bands. Just wrap them around each knot, like you would a rubber band. Also, istead of a bonnet (not sure what you sleep in), I put a scarve on. That also aids in making sure the  hair isn't moving around too much.  but again, your hair is lovely.



thansk. I used rubber bands to secure the knots and i sleep with a satin cap on which is real loose and i need to get a new one.but i will try using the ouchless bands and putting on a scarf.


----------



## LovingMe87 (Aug 28, 2010)

This was a braidout last summer when I was relaxed/texlaxed


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 28, 2010)

More pics please!


----------



## kadej (Sep 8, 2010)

My staple braid out pic is in my avatar ... I wear my hair like this 90-95% of the time.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 22, 2011)

Bumping for more *relaxed* inspiration


----------



## lilpooky (Jan 22, 2011)

I wanna try a braid out when my hair gets longer. Cool thread!


----------



## Toy (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful Hair ladies.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 3, 2011)




----------



## curlcomplexity (May 6, 2011)

Here's my braidout:

*poof*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright, I'm bumping this thread again for all the relaxed ladies on this board. Please share your pictures, regimens, and favorite products used for your braidouts/twistouts!


----------



## 317537 (Jan 2, 2012)

At Bedtime:Bantu knot out on blow dried to 80% dry with chi silk infusion and davines relaxing fluid.  then lightly sprayed with aphogee keratin and green tea on each section. 3 Mohawk knots then 2 on each side of head for 7 total knots. In the AM undid with fingers arranged using hands only no brush or comb


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 2, 2012)

317537 said:


> At Bedtime:Bantu knot out on blow dried to 80% dry with chi silk  infusion and davines relaxing fluid.  then lightly sprayed with aphogee  keratin and green tea on each section. 3 Mohawk knots then 2 on each  side of head for 7 total knots. In the AM undid with fingers arranged  using hands only no brush or comb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





317537 Your hair is gorgeous!

Welcome to LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 5, 2012)

Ann816 - check out this thread

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 5, 2012)

anybody got a nice bantu knot out on shorter hair??


----------



## Ann816 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies:

Would ya'll please share the products you use to create these beautiful braidouts?

Thanks! 
Ann


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 30, 2012)

Bump, I might braid my hair up tonight.  I don't think I've ever done a braidout on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## spellinto (May 1, 2012)

braidout from a few days ago at 16 weeks post


----------



## Raspberry (May 3, 2012)

spellinto said:


> braidout from a few days ago at 16 weeks post



spellinto Pretty!


----------



## KhandiB (May 3, 2012)

Barbie83 - I need to get like you, those twist outs are awesome!



Barbie83 said:


> Now yall know I cant resist over-sharing in a twistout thread


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 3, 2012)

sunnieb - Did you do the braidout?  I've always wondered about doing one on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## sunnieb (May 3, 2012)

Nyssa28  - nope, haven't done it yet.  I got hair lazy.  Might do it tonight.....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Rae81 (May 3, 2012)

Here is mine again...this is a twist out. The first pic is how I did it the second is how it came out

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## KhandiB (May 3, 2012)

These are from my recent braidout


----------



## KhandiB (May 3, 2012)

I really want to learn how to do that!!
Looks so good!



Rae81 said:


> Here is mine again...this is a twist out. The first pic is how I did it the second is how it came out
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2012)

Braidout today.  I'm 6 days post relaxer.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Barbie83 (May 9, 2012)

thanks KhandiB!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 10, 2012)

doing the bump for more pics! 
I know y'all should be doing more braidouts in the summertime. lemme see.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jun 10, 2012)

How are you girls drying your hair? It takes my hair well over 15 hours to dry and I've never had it properly dried. I don't own and can't afford a hood dryer.


----------



## afroette (Jun 10, 2012)

i wish i knew how to braid!


----------



## empressri (Jun 10, 2012)

afroette said:


> i wish i knew how to braid!



what plait or cornrow?


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 11, 2012)

TheNDofUO I let my hair dry 80% before braiding. It helps eliminate frizz in my braidouts.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 11, 2012)

Relaxed braidout.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 12, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> Relaxed braidout.



Beautiful results


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 12, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> Beautiful results



caliscurls thank you!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 12, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Relaxed braidout.



Gorgeous! *sigh*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad you ladies brought this thread out of hibernation!


----------



## growbaby (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^that is lovely! so nice and shiny! i love how you pinned it to the side.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 13, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post



Wow, that came out so nice! How long will it last you?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Relaxed braidout.


 


Your hair is beautiful and I luv your braid-out!!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2012)

growbaby said:


> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post
> 
> 
> View attachment 154195
> ...


 


Your braid-out is beautiful too  I luv how shiny it looks. I will post mines in a minute


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's Mine!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's one more


----------



## lonei (Jun 13, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post



What's your method and how do you maintain it. It's beautiful! Major details pls


----------



## growbaby (Jun 13, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Wow, that came out so nice! How long will it last you?



Thanx ! that was my 1st try and it only lasted 2 days bcuz I NEEDED to go swimming (99 degrees) lol. I plan on doing it again soon to find out how long I could wear the style.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 13, 2012)

lonei said:
			
		

> What's your method and how do you maintain it. It's beautiful! Major details pls



 I did a protein treatment then rinsed and put in my cantu Shea butter leave in on each part before I twisted, I did 5 flat twists then pinned them to my head. I let it dry for a while (watched a movie lol) n then sprayed braid spray n EVOO b4 i put on my scarf 4 bed. Then took down in the morning n moisturized, sealed w/ EVCO and pinned to the side. At night I moisturized n sealed as normal n wore my satin Bonnet to bed.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 14, 2012)

Im wearing my first braid out today. Impromptu because I couldn't stand the wig anymore in this heat. 
DH says it looks okay and not crazy but how do I maintain it at night. Saturday is wash day so I only need one more day out if this style.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 14, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Im wearing my first braid out today. Impromptu because I couldn't stand the wig anymore in this heat.
> DH says it looks okay and not crazy but how do I maintain it at night. Saturday is wash day so I only need one more day out if this style.


 

Some people do the pineapple (They pile there hair up on top) and then put a bonnet or scarf on. Me personally I like to re-braid the front and put a bonnet on. Some people don't have to do anything put just put a bonnet on. Also if you moisturize & seal becareful as to not put too much product as it can flatten your curls 

Good Luck and let us know how you did


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 24, 2012)

2 day old braid out. Looks dry but is very soft and flowing. My tends not to have much shine


----------



## mamaore (Jun 25, 2012)

For my second day hair. I did a messy loose bun. I got compliments. 
I'm have my second attempt at a braidout. I did 8 big celie braids and curled the ends on foam rollers.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 25, 2012)

OOOH Girl! beautiful!!



growbaby said:


> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post
> 
> 
> View attachment 154195
> ...


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are my last couple, I been on this braidout thing lately, lol


----------



## growbaby (Jun 25, 2012)

Yesterday's twistout bun  ... I think I'm addicted lol


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 25, 2012)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Here are my last couple, I been on this braidout thing lately, lol



Looks nice! How many braids do you put in?


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 25, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Yesterday's twistout bun  ... I think I'm addicted lol



Love it! Hoping I can get to this level soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Yesterday's twistout bun  ... I think I'm addicted lol



Your twist out is most beautimus!  What products do you use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post



What do you do with the ends?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jun 25, 2012)

Bantu knot out. I love em!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 25, 2012)

I see some relaxed newbies!! Welcome Altruisticoam & Cattypus1!!! 

KhandiB - beautiful as always!

growbaby - Gorgeous!  I'm so totally stealing that look!


----------



## growbaby (Jun 25, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> What do you do with the ends?



I posted a detailed discription of the products I use in the page before this, but as for the ends do u mean pre or post take down? 
Pre: I just pin them to my head, I'm gonna invest in some rollers soon and put my ends on those
Post: I just let Em hang out lol, unless I'm in one of my over protective moods then I pin them in some sort of bun or updo.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 25, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @growbaby - Gorgeous! I'm so totally stealing that look!


 
Please do! its so easy to style, and on your beautiful head of hair it will be awesome.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

caliscurls - Thank yoU!! I have been using four braids, two at the front and two french braided in the back and I bantu knot the braids and pin them.



caliscurls said:


> Looks nice! How many braids do you put in?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> I see some relaxed newbies!! Welcome Altruisticoam & Cattypus1!!!
> 
> KhandiB - beautiful as always!
> 
> growbaby - Gorgeous!  I'm so totally stealing that look!



Thanks for the welcome...I'm loving all the info and the pics.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Latest twist-out. 14 weeks post.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 8, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Here's my relaxed twist out 2 weeks post



Your twist out is just too cute!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, ladies. I need some help. I love twist-outs but I have never found a real solution for what to do with my ends.  I want the ends to have the same shape as the rest of the strand. I don't really want a curl and I hate, hate, hate the ends straight. Does anyone have any ideas other than flat twisting my hair in one continuous twist around my head?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bump...Bump...Bump


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I have the answer to the ends problem with my twist-outs--straws!  Drinking straws!  Cut to about the length of a large bobby pin.  Wrap the ends in a spiral around the straw and secure with the bobby pin. You end up with a uniform corkscrew curl at the end of the twists. Soooooooooooo much better than the bone straight ends at the end of the twists.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## sunnieb (Aug 30, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I have the answer to the ends problem with my twist-outs--straws!  *Drinking straws*!  Cut to about the length of a large bobby pin.  Wrap the ends in a spiral around the straw and secure with the bobby pin. You end up with a uniform corkscrew curl at the end of the twists. Soooooooooooo much better than the bone straight ends at the end of the twists.



I'm trying this tomorrow!!!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2012)

Twist out last week on air dried hair.


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't mastered the twist-out yet, but here are my braid-out & bantu knot results on BSL relaxed hair: 






I use a 50/50 mixture of gel & conditioner to cornrow my hair while soaking wet, then sleep on it overnight with curlformers on the ends.  





I let my hair airdry for 1-2 hours, then put it up in bantu knots & sleep on it overnight.





I blowdry my hair until it's 70% dry, then put it up into bantu knots without twisting the hair - more like wrapping it around itself, then sleep on it overnight.





I started with dirty, blowdried hair, then spritzed it with water to get it slightly (SLIGHTLY) damp.  Then put it up in bantu knots, and dried under a bonnet dryer for 45 minutes.  After they fully cooled, I took them out & finger combed.​


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 10, 2013)

LaurenMechelle said:


> I haven't mastered the twist-out yet, but here are my braid-out & bantu knot results on BSL relaxed hair:  I use a 50/50 mixture of gel & conditioner to cornrow my hair while soaking wet, then sleep on it overnight with curlformers on the ends.  I let my hair airdry for 1-2 hours, then put it up in bantu knots & sleep on it overnight.  I blowdry my hair until it's 70% dry, then put it up into bantu knots without twisting the hair - more like wrapping it around itself, then sleep on it overnight.  I started with dirty, blowdried hair, then spritzed it with water to get it slightly (SLIGHTLY) damp.  Then put it up in bantu knots, and dried under a bonnet dryer for 45 minutes.  After they fully cooled, I took them out & finger combed.


You are just a cutie-patutie!  I'm am going to be trying all of these. Thanks for providing the pics and tips!


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 10, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> You are just a cutie-patutie!  I'm am going to be trying all of these. Thanks for providing the pics and tips!



Aw thanks!  Hope they work out for you, it took a lil experimentation to figure out what worked for me


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 10, 2013)

LaurenMechelle what products do you use!? Your hair is gorg!


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 11, 2013)

chelleypie810 said:


> LaurenMechelle what products do you use!? Your hair is gorg!


Thanks!

For these styles, I used Fructis curl-sculpting cream gel when I did curlformers, and either Fructis extra strong curl scrunch gel or extra strong shake effect gel mixed in a 50/50 solution with conditioner for the braidout.

Just in general:

Weekly I wash with:
Carol's Daughter Monoi Shampoo
MoroccanOil Moisture Repair Conditioner

Then blowdry/straighten with:
MoroccanOil
Garnier Fructis Blowdry Perfector 

Monthly I relax with Dr. Miracle's Relaxer (Regular), then DC with Garnier Fructis 3 Minute Undo, then wash/blowdry/straighten as usual. I use a 2000 watt blowdry w/nozzle & round brushes to blowdry.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 12, 2013)

Combed out braidout


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 12, 2013)

Mahsiah

SO PRETTY!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Combed out braidout



Your volume is like whoa! Do you completely air dry before you style?

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 12, 2013)

LaurenMechelle girl you style and techniques make a chile wanna relax again. Your hair is shiny looking heavy and ver  worthy


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for bumping!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2013)

LaurenMechelle your hair is like...WOW!


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 12, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Your volume is like whoa! Do you completely air dry before you style?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



Yeah, I braid my hair in 6 plaits when it is still wet/damp, after braiding, roll with perm rod. Let it air dry over night and take down in the morning. I use a wide tooth comb to pick it out. 

Saludable84


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm natural and can't do any braid or twist outs.hwell.   Good job ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2013)

Banded hair with some wave pattern.


----------



## EmilyWilde (May 25, 2014)

Put in to braids and left over night without product:


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2015)

Tired of straight hair, so I cowashed last night and slept in two pigtail braids to get a lil' puffiness: *trying to post pic *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2015)

Ooooo I'm rocking a dirty braidout today
Removed my 14 weeks around the world braids last night. Prepping for a relaxer in a few days


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 335017 Ooooo I'm rocking a dirty braidout today
> Removed my 14 weeks around the world braids last night. Prepping for a relaxer in a few days



Beautiful!  Glad your pic posted!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2015)

Pic....(maybe)


----------



## CICI24 (Aug 22, 2015)

these braidouts look very nice


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 3, 2015)

(Lurker here....love this thread and the pics)


----------

